# ???



## esmilutevi (Dec 12, 2011)

hi peoples Are there any cases that you would trust to hold your camera gear and be  checked in baggage?  Can this be locked or will that red flag the case?


----------



## Garbz (Dec 12, 2011)

No.


----------



## Patrice (Dec 12, 2011)

I've used Pelican cases backed up by insurance. Use those airline friendly luggage locks if you're worried, although no lock is secure against a determined person. Anything showing up in a Pelican case will likely be scanned.


----------



## Mena (Dec 12, 2011)

Pelican case for sure, but carry-on if possible.


----------



## Trever1t (Dec 12, 2011)

+1 for Pelican. If checked make sure you insure. TSA locks are available, the ones they can easily open and are permitted on the cases. Aside from theft nothing anyone or anything can do to harm the contents of a properly packed Pelican case


----------



## Buckster (Dec 12, 2011)

Another +1 for Pelican case, TSA locks, insurance.


----------



## Trever1t (Dec 12, 2011)

I love Pelican so much I have 2 of them!


----------



## tirediron (Dec 12, 2011)

Trever1t said:


> +1 for Pelican. If checked make sure you insure. TSA locks are available, *the ones they can easily open *and are permitted on the cases. Aside from theft nothing anyone or anything can do to harm the contents of a properly packed Pelican case


Why bother putting a lock on it at all?


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 12, 2011)

tirediron said:


> Trever1t said:
> 
> 
> > +1 for Pelican. If checked make sure you insure. TSA locks are available, *the ones they can easily open *and are permitted on the cases. Aside from theft nothing anyone or anything can do to harm the contents of a properly packed Pelican case
> ...


If you put a 'regular' lock on it, the TSA will cut it off.


----------



## analog.universe (Dec 12, 2011)

I trust my stuff to a Pelican more than anything else, but I wouldn't trust the TSA with anything at all.


----------



## mjhoward (Dec 12, 2011)

We've used pelican cases with approved locks on them many times in the past.  Nothing ever gets damaged, but stuff DOES come up missing.  After a few rounds of TSA theft, we just ship our pelican cases via insured UPS or FedEX with whatever lock we want to where we are traveling.  Now, nothing gets damaged AND nothing gets stolen.   In many cases, this even ends up CHEAPER just because of the extra baggage fees that we would have racked up, not to mention the cases of lost goods.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 12, 2011)

analog.universe said:


> I trust my stuff to a Pelican more than anything else, but I wouldn't trust the TSA with anything at all.


Exactly! No way in HADES I'm going to trust some glorified Mall Cop with access to my gear. Since they're the ones that have access to it once it's checked in, *they're the ones that it needs to be protected from*. This whole "TSA Lock" rule is nothing more than making it easier for them to steal from passengers.


----------



## ann (Dec 12, 2011)

yep, had a $1300 tripod and ball head taken from the luggage.  Not an easy thing to hide in a pocket.


----------



## Trever1t (Dec 12, 2011)

I like the FedEX or UPS shipping but traveling abroad that gets pretty expensive. I carry on all my gear and check the clothes


----------



## Snyder (Dec 12, 2011)

Personally I almost never check my camera gear. I was with a co-worker flying to an assignment, he checked his gear. It was in a pelican case with fitted foam padding and had the TSA approved locks. We get to our destination and he opens up the pelican case his laptop screen is spider web shattered, and the top of camera is cracked and lense was broken. He filed a complaint to the Airline and they said prove it. Lucky for him he had insurance.


----------



## RyanLilly (Dec 19, 2011)

The Pelican 1510 is a TSA approved carry-on, I can get 2 bodies w/grips, 3 Zooms, 3 primes,  a speedlight or two, and plenty of batteries, memory cards, etc into a very well protected case. Throw in a stick of deodorant and a toothbrush, and check all the other stuff. Storm Case has an almost exact size case, I have one of each, I feel that the pelican is slightly better built, and has an extra top handle that balances better than the storm case. The latches on the pelican however, are tougher to open than the storm case, but I think that they would hold much better in a hard fall.


----------



## Tony S (Dec 20, 2011)

The only way I have ever checked any of my camera gear in luggage is along with a handgun in the case.  The case is hand checked in front of you, locked up with a non-TSA lock and hand carried to baggage and back out to you at your arrival point.  If you are opposed to using a gun, a starters pistol also works well in it's place requiring the same rules. 
  While the 1510 is a TSA approved carryon, if you do get on a flight where there is no place to put it in the cabin they will gate check it and then you are right back at square one.


----------

